# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  Φωτιστικό Σωληνωτού τύπου 121Χ Led - 6,8W (Βλάβη)

## Κυριακίδης

Γεια σας παιδιά, έχω το παρακάτω φωτιστικό 60cm μήκος με 121 led
6.jpg

Έχει smd led αν δεν κάνω λάθος.
7.jpg
Αυτό το φωτιστικό το δούλευα αρκετές ώρες με ένα ινβέρτερ 150W .
Κάποια στιγμή μου έσβησε η μεσαία σειρά των Led. Και αργότερα όλες .
Εξέτασα την λάμπα και εντόπισα ένα προβληματικό Led (Σε κόκκινο κύκλο) .
4.jpg
Δεν βρίσκω στην περιοχή μου τέτοια ακριβώς Led (έχει άλλου τύπου απλά) .. θα γίνει τίποτα αν αφαιρέσω αυτό το Led και το γεφυρώσω? Ή βάλω κάποιο άλλου τύπου led (αν ναι τι να προσέξω).
Έπειτα .. αν και δεν είμαι προφέσορας στα ηλεκτρονικά. Λογικά δεν πιστεύω ότι φταίει μόνο το καμένο Led γιατί στην αρχή κόπηκε η μια σειρά των Led και αργότερα οι υπόλοιπες. (στην παραπάνω φωτογραφία δίπλα στο καμένο Led έχει εξάρτημα και επισυνάπτω την ονομασία που αναγράφει επάνω όπως μπόρεσα να την διακρίνω) τι είναι αυτό το εξάρτημα? τέτοια έχει 2 τεμάχια σε όλο το μήκος της λάμπας και ανά κάποια Led) 

Επίσης στην είσοδο του ρεύματος έχει και ένα άλλο εξάρτημα με ονομασία MB10S 
5.jpg

Μπορεί να φταίει και το παραπάνω εξάρτημα? (τι είναι αυτό?) (που έσβησε πρώτα η μια σειρά και αργότερα η άλλη) ... το βρήκα και σε Link με τα εξής χαρακτηριστικά.
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datashe...ARK/MB10S.html

Τι προτείνεται να κάνω (και λόγω απειρίας μην κάνω κάποια επιπλέον ζημιά)

3.jpg

1.jpg

Λέτε να είναι υπεύθυνο το ινβέρτερ για την ζημιά που έπαθε η λάμπα? ... Το εγκρίνετε να το ξαναβάλω στο ινβέρτερ για την τροφοδοσία του? και γιατί?

----------


## lepouras

το ΜΒ10 είναι γέφυρα ανόρθωσης. ενώ το CL2 είναι ένας περιοριστής ρεύματος στα 20mA.
http://www.google.gr/url?sa=t&rct=j&...,d.d2k&cad=rja

  οπότε υποθέτω οτι τα λεντ σου ειναι 20mA
και δεν είναι smd αλλά κλασικά για διάτρητη. επίσης δεν έχει κάνα τροφοδοτικό τις προκοπής αλλά ρίχνει την τάση με τον μεγάλο πυκνωτή(κόκκινους) ανορθώνει και εξομαλύνει με τον ηλεκτρολυτικό και τροφοδοτεί(υποθέτω γιατί δεν ξέρω όλη την συνδεσμολογία). οπότε αν μπορείς δώσε και λίγο όσο μπορείς να δούμε αν τα λεντ τα έχει σε μια σειρά ή 3 σειρές.

----------


## FILMAN

Αν όντως χρησιμοποιεί τους δυο κόκκινους πυκνωτές σε σειρά με την παροχή για περιορισμό ρεύματος, τότε θα σου καίγεται συνέχεια διότι η διάταξη αυτή αφήνει να περάσει από μέσα της ρεύμα ανάλογο της συχνότητας του ρεύματος. Κατά συνέπεια οποιαδήποτε απόκλιση από την ημιτονοειδή μορφή θα έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα το κύκλωμα να διαρρέεται από αυξημένο ρεύμα, διότι όλες οι μη ημιτονοειδείς κυματομορφές συνίστανται από ημίτονα υψηλότερων συχνοτήτων. Αν η έξοδος του inverter σου ήταν καθαρό ημίτονο και όχι τετράγωνο, modified sinewave κ.τ.λ., δεν θα είχες πρόβλημα.

----------

bchris (12-03-13), lepouras (07-03-13)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ευχαριστώ και τους δυο σας παιδιά ... και συγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση (είχα δουλειές).

Μάλλον όπως λέτε από το ινβέρτερ θα έγινε η ζημιά ... δεν το ξαναβάζω άλλη φορά (αν στο τέλος το ξαναφτιάξω) που θέλω γιατί μου άρεσε σαν έξτρα φωτισμός πάνω από τον υπολογιστή (θερμό φως) ΄. 

Όμως δεν βιάζομαι ... και θέλω να μου πείτε αν εγκρίνετε να αφαιρέσω το 1 led που έχει πρόβλημα και να το γεφυρώσω απλός. με ένα led λιγότερο θα επηρεαστεί τίποτα? 
Επίσης εξέτασα με πολύμετρο στην θέση με την ένδειξη (Δίοδος) την ανόρθωση στα 4 ποδαράκια (αντιδιαμετρικά) και δεν δείχνει να έχει πρόβλημα .  Το ίδιο και στο CL2 . 

Είναι που δεν έχουν εδώ στην πόλη μας κανένας τέτοια λεντ ... και από την άλλη για να βρω και να παραγγείλω τέτοια λεντ θα πρέπει να ζητήσω και καμιά ντουζίνα ...

Γιάννη ευχαρίστως να σου δώσω την συνδεσμολογία ... αλλά θα χρειαστώ λίγο χρόνο γιατί έχει ημιδιάφανους διαδρόμους . και έχουν κολλήσει με σιλικόνη τους πυκνωτές και δεν ξεχωρίζω καλά από κάτω από αυτούς την διάσταση με τα λεντ. Θα την βάλω με την 1η ευκαιρία.

----------


## lepouras

Πέτρο για το CL2 δεν ξέρω να σου πω αν είναι καλό  αλλά μάλλον είναι καλό. στην θέση του λεντ βάλε ένα άλλο οποιοδήποτε υψηλής φωτεινότητας γιατί συνήθως δουλευουν στα 3-3.3  βολτ και αν είναι του ίδιου μεγέθους θα έχει τουλάχιστον και την ίδια κατανάλωση. αν γεφυρώσεις θα αυξηθεί η τάση στα υπόλοιπα και δεν το θέλεις αυτό.

μια επιβεβαίωση και από τον Φίλιππο κάλο θα ήτανε η και να συμπληρώσει τυχόν παράληψη δικιά μου.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Και κάτι ακόμα ... είχα ένα "φαναράκι" επίσης με λέντ... από πλανόδιο που μου έφαγε τα αυτιά να το πάρω.
2.jpg
Αυτό το φαναράκι δουλεύει με 3 μπαταρίες του 1,2 βολτ ... έβγαλα και σύγκρινα τα λέντ τα δικά του με της λάμπας και μου φαίνονται ολόιδια ... τι λέτε? Να μπήξω κανένα από αυτά στην θέση του καμένου λέντ? 

1.jpg

----------


## lepouras

εύκολα  χωρίς φόβο και πάθος. στην χειρότερη να έχουν λίγη διαφορά στην απόχρωση. άντε και καλή επιτυχία.

----------


## FILMAN

Αν έχει πολλάάάά LED σε σειρά μπορείς να γεφυρώσεις ένα, δοκιμαστικά τουλάχιστον.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Αν έχει πολλάάάά LED σε σειρά μπορείς να γεφυρώσεις ένα, δοκιμαστικά τουλάχιστον.


Έβαλα ένα λεντ (Πήρα ένα λαμπάκι από το φαναράκι) το αντικατέστησα και άναψε . αλλά η μια σειρά ... απομένει να ανάψει και η άλλη σειρά (2 σειρές έχει όχι 3 ) 

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2r2xklc&s=6

Επίσης το ένα λαμπάκι (που άλλαξα) όπως φαίνεται στο βίντεο δείχνει έντονο μπλε χρώμα σε σχέση με τα άλλα ... το άφησα να δουλέψει για μισή με 1 ώρα ... δεν ξαναπαρουσίασε πρόβλημα 

Όμως παρατήρησα ότι το περίβλημα του πλαστικού ήταν πολύ ζεστό ... το άνοιξα να δω τι είναι αυτό που ζεσταίνετε τόσο πολύ και περίμενα ότι θα ήταν εκείνοι οι κόκκινοι πυκνωτές ... αλλά τελικά ήταν από εκείνο το CL2 (Το ένα από τα 2 που έχει επάνω) ... ήταν τόσο καυτό που δεν μπορούσα να το αγγίξω. Αυτό ήταν το CL2 που της μεριάς των λεντ που άναψαν .

Το άλλο λεντ CL2 της μεριάς που δεν άναψαν τα λεντ ήταν κρύο ... αλλά απλά δεν άναψε η σειρά.

Ποιο από τα 2 ( CL2 ) Λογικά έχει πρόβλημα? (δεν ξέρω και πως τα μετράνε αυτά) ... νομίζω πρέπει να έχει πρόβλημα το CL2 της μεριάς που δεν ανάβουν και το βρήκα κρύο ... και το άλλο CL2 πιστεύω έκαιγε επειδή έσβησε η πρώτη σειρά ζορίζει περισσότερο την άλλην σειρά ... έχω δίκιο? .... εδώ παπάς εκεί παπάς που είναι ο παπάς? ... ποιο να αλλάξω? ή μήπως και τα 2?

----------


## lepouras

το CL2 αν θυμάμαι καλά έχει και θερμική προστασία αλλά λογικά εφόσον δεν δουλεύει η μια σειρά τότε ο υπολογισμός τον πυκνωτών δεν μπορεί να κάνει την πτώση τάσης σωστά για λιγότερο φορτίο(υποθέτω μην μας δείρει και ο Φίλιππος) αλλά  για δες μήπως βρεις και στην άλλη μεριά κάνα καμένο λεντ. για να ελέγξεις το CL2 αν αυτό φταίει βραχυκύκλωσε τις άκρες του και δες αν ανάψουν τα λεντ το ίδιο και στα λεντ αλλιώς μέτρα τα ένα ένα να βρεις που δεν συνεχίζεις. πάντως από όσο ξέρω είναι λίγο σκυλιά τα CL γενικά για να καεί εύκολα.

----------


## FILMAN

Και γιατί δεν τους αλλάζεις θέση (αντιμετάθεση) να δεις τι θα γίνει;

Υ.Γ. Γιάννη, δεν βαράω!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αντιμετάθεσα τα 2 X CL2 και ανάβει πάλι η ίδια σειρά που άναβε και πριν. Έκανα έλεγχο όλα τα λεντ δεν υπάρχει άλλο καμένο. 

Πάντως παιδιά πήγα να βρω αυτά τα CL2 και το B10S εδώ στην πόλη και δεν έχουν τίποτα από αυτά. και δεν αξίζει να ξεσκίζομαι για μια λάμπα 60cm . Το B10s δεν πιστεύω να φταίει αφού και οι 2 σειρές ακολουθούν την ίδια διάταξη , άρα πιθανολογώ ότι κάποια από τα πολλά λεντ (που μπορεί να δείχνουν ότι όλα ανάβουν) .. όμως κάποια φωτοβολούν περισσότερο από κάποια άλλα , και ίσως αυτό κάνει τα CL2 να μην μπορούν να δουλέψουν και τα 2 μαζί ταυτόχρονα. έτσι το υποψιάζομαι.

Σκέφτομαι ότι είναι και λίγο χαζομάρα να χρησιμοποιώ ινβέρτερ για να τροφοδοτήσω  τέτοια λάμπα από μπαταρία .

Ίσως να πρέπει να ψάξω για άλλα κυκλώματα με λεντ απευθείας στα 12V της μπαταρίας , ίσως έτσι να είναι καλύτερα. Αλλά με ανησυχεί λιγάκι ότι στην διάρκεια της ημέρας και σε φόρτιση της μπαταρίας υπάρχουν τάσεις πάνω από 12V και ίσως μου κάψει και το απλό κύκλωμα των 12V για λέντ . Δεν ξέρω τι να πω . Όπως και να έχει ευχαριστώ παιδιά δεν καιγόμαστε κιόλας.

----------


## FILMAN

Τότε μήπως υπάρχει καμιά κομμένη γραμμή στην πλακέτα;

----------

